# Recessed amp rack hopefully keeping spare tire.



## BizzyG (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey all.
I am looking for a kinda walkthrough/tutorial on the subject. I certainly have dug around and definitely found some pictures of some beautiful installs, however no real "how to" articles. I haven't fiberglassed before, however I believe I have read damn near everything written o. The subject lol, so I know what to expect and know the general process.. So with that said... Can someone please throw up some recessed amp rack pics for the trunk? Preferably WITH space for a spare, however both with and without are welcome. Even if not in tutorial format. THANKS!


----------



## MagDizzle (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know if you've already done this but I would suggest searching the forum for "Bing" or "Simplicity in Sound" and check out his work. You can also google "Simplicity in Sound" and find his website. 

Not quite sure what you mean by recessed but his work is CLEAN, top notch and most of his installs are of the false floor variety that trimout, or hide the enclosure/rack. I am sure you could certainly get some ideas from there. I know I have


----------



## innovativems (Jul 18, 2011)

are you thinking like a raised floor for an amp rack? have you thought about a hanging rack from the rear deck?


----------



## BizzyG (Oct 1, 2011)

Hrmm. Yea I have now. But thinking recessed/raised floor would be the way to go as the trunk is HUGE and quite deep. Figure I'd raise it like 3 inches and carpet it. Should look nice.. But the question now would be "is ventilation necessary"? Like fans cool air in hot air out kinda setup with just my 2 amps?


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

BizzyG said:


> Hrmm. Yea I have now. But thinking recessed/raised floor would be the way to go as the trunk is HUGE and quite deep. Figure I'd raise it like 3 inches and carpet it. Should look nice.. But the question now would be "is ventilation necessary"? Like fans cool air in hot air out kinda setup with just my 2 amps?


Yes- any time you enclose a heat-producing component, you have to have at least one fan to draw fresh cabin air in to displace the air heated by the amp, else it cooks itself to shutdown.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

All my installs feature false-floors for amps. In order: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...602-300zx-build-log-finally-56k-maybe-ok.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gmented-wideband-active-ipod-integration.html

The current project (G35 coupe) also has a carry-over amp rack from the IS300, but no build log yet.


----------

